
Tesla's New Model S 60kWh Has a 75kWh Battery That's Software Limited - tkiley
http://www.roadandtrack.com/new-cars/car-technology/news/a29475/tesla-model-s-60-60d/
======
tkiley
Tesla is shipping 75kWh batteries as 60kWh batteries, and requiring customers
to pay an extra $8,500 to flip a configuration bit to unlock that last 15kwh.

I don't mind DRM for digital goods in which the variable cost is essentially
$0, but this sort of DRM on physical goods leaves a yucky taste in my mouth.
I'm curious how illegal it would be for someone to perform (and sell) a
jailbreak/unlock for that last 15kWh of capacity.

